# GW2-max fps unter 28,Trotz high end?!



## Combi (28. August 2013)

hi,ich habe nen 3570-k auf 4,6ghz laufen mit 
2x 8gb ddr3 corsair vengeance 1866
und ner evga hydro copper gtx 780 (eig. schnellste graka im moment)
wiedergabe auf nem 24er tft acer 2ms...

ich habe das problem,dass ich in gw2 wenn ich anstatt nativ,die auflösung auf supersampling setze,
trotz high end hardware nur 28 fps in städten habe,manchmal sogar weniger,weil ich leichtes ruckeln bemerke!!!

das kann doch nicht sein.
in benchmarks und zb cod bo2,bf3,metro-last light usw habe ich spitzenwerte.crysis 3 in ultra settings 68-80 fps....

ok,ich weis,dass gw2 sehr cpu-lastig ist,aber es kann doch nicht sein,dass gw2 meine graka an die grenzen bringt,wenn crysis 3 locker rennt....
im treiber (immer der aktuellste)habe ich gw2 eingestellt,bei den 3d settings,also profil-like...

ich spiele in den höchsten settings die man einstellen kann.bis auf ss,das lasse ich im moment auf native...
gerade jetzt,wo die spieleranzahl auf unbegrenzt gesetzt wurde.

hat einer von euch auch das problem,sodass es normal ist,oder liegt es irgendwie an meiner kiste.....
kann die cpu auch auf 4,9ghz ocen,das macht sie mit.aber wenns nicht sein muss.....
die graka ist auch auf 1073/1560 oced.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/662418d1372859370-ranking-unigine-valley-valley-combi.jpg

also daran liegts nicht.
bitte sagt,dass es normal ist,oder ich igendwo ein häckchen weg machen muss,damit es flüssig läuft.
spiele gw2 täglich und habe 5 chars auf 80 mit kompletten orange-equip,aber max grafik ist nunmal mein ding...
danke für tips oder lösungen..Combi....


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. August 2013)

Wie siehts denn außerhalb von Städten aus?


----------



## Combi (28. August 2013)

also,jetzt mit dem beta treiber,komme ich in löwenstein,am marktplatz auf ca 32-40 fps.
ok,waren nur ca 20 player da und keiner explodierte mit seinen effekten da rum...
auf das tor zu,richtung gendarranfelder,gehts auf 70 fps hoch und in den gendarranfeldern habe ich wieder 68-99 fps...
fressen die städte und effekte der gamer so viel rechenpower?
also mit dem normalen standardtreiber whql,war es eine ruckelige angelegenheit.
trotzdem,mit so ner sauteuren graka,hab ich auf mehr gehofft.
komisch,dass games mit high end grafik (crysis) mehr fps liefern.vergleich löwenstein-stadt zu crysis world...

oder hab ich echt irgendwo im treiber was nicht eingestellt?


----------



## sQeep (28. August 2013)

GW2 ist immer noch ein Spiel mit client- und serverseitiger Berechnung. Schau dir mal die Auslastung von CPU (Task-Manager) und Grafikkarte (Afterburner) an.


----------



## Stueppi (28. August 2013)

Schau dir mal die Auslastung von deiner Grafikkarte an, ich glaub nämlich kaum das die an ihre Grenzen kommt. Ich kann mir gut Vorstellen das du deine gpu in der Stadt eine Auslastung von ~20% hat weil GW2 (wie fast jedes MMO(RPG) auch) schlecht "optimiert" ist und die cpu zu früh limitiert.


----------



## Combi (28. August 2013)

ok,nach einem game-neustart habe ich mit ss gerade mal 15-22 fps in löwenstein.
selbst mit oc-profil der graka auf bench-settings.
cpu-auslastung liegt ingame bei 50-60 %.
WTF !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soulsnap (28. August 2013)

Wieviele Cores unterstützt GW2 denn? Wenn es nur 2 sein sollten dann kommen 50% CPU Auslastung ja hin und der Prozessor läuft quasi am Limit.


----------



## N30S (29. August 2013)

Liegt an der CPU Primär...

Stell mal in den Grafikeinstellungen die Maximale Charakter Anzahl runter das hilft ganz gut.


----------



## FrozenLayer (29. August 2013)

Ja, Anet hat im letzten Patch Culling deaktiviert, somit wird besonders in Städten eine sehr hohe Anzahl von Spielern und NPCs gleichzeitig dargestellt. Dürfte auch deinen PC in die Knie zwingen, wenn du @ Max läufst.


----------



## JackA (16. September 2013)

Das Zwingt jeden PC in die Knie mit den Spielern, einfach die Anzahl runter schrauben. Ist bei mir auch so.


----------

